# [User-Review] Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus



## Colonia (3. Januar 2012)

*[Review] Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus*

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Danksagung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Verpackung*
*Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitung*
*Außen*
*Innen*
 
*Testsystem*
*Montage*
*CPU-Kühler*
*Grafikkarte*
*HDD*
*DVD-Laufwerk*
*Mainboard*
*Netzteil*
*Temperaturen*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*


*Danksagung*
Ich möchte mir sehr herzlich bei dem User Softy bedanken, der mir bei dem Schreiben des Reviews geholfen und mir Verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben hat. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​
*Technische Daten* 



Technische Daten|
Marke|Coolermaster
Bezeichung|HAF 912 Plus
Material| Stahl
 Maße| 230 mm (B) x 480 mm (H) x 496 mm (T)
 Gewicht| ca. 8,45 Kg
Frontpanel|2 x USB 2.0, 1 x Audio-In, 1x Audio-Out, 1 x E-SATA
 Formfaktor| Micro ATX, ATX
Kühlmöglichkeiten|Front: 1x 200 mm (Optional 2 x 120 mm), Rückseite: 120 mm, Top: 1 x 200 mm oder 2x 120 mm (Optional), Seite: 120 mm oder 140 mm (Optional)
Laufwerke| 4 x 5,25 Zoll, 6 x 3,5 Zoll, 4 x 2,5 Zoll 
Erweiterungsslots| 7+1
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Verpackung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Das Gehäuse kam  sorgfältig verpackt und ohne Kratzer und Dellen  in  einem Karton an, welcher bereits erahnen ließ, um welche Gehäusegröße   es sich handelt. Auf dem Karton sind das Gehäuse von Coolermaster, sowie   die verschiedenen technischen Daten und die Features des HAF 912Plus   dargestellt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Lieferumfang* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang sind  neben den Schrauben und Kabelbindern,  Montageschienen für optische  Laufwerke, Adapterschienen von 3,5 Zoll  auf 5,25 Zoll, Adapterrahmen  von 2,5 Zoll auf 3,5 Zoll sowie eine  Bedienungsanleitung in mehreren  Sprachen dabei.​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Verarbeitung* 

Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses ist sehr gut. Ich konnte keine Lackfehler  oder scharfe Kanten entdecken. Der Lack ist auch nach mehrmaligen Öffnen  und Schließen des Gehäuses nicht abgeplatzt. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Außen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gehäusefront besteht aus zwei Teilen: dem unteren Teil , in dem sich der 200 mm Lüfter befindet und der obere Teil, in dem 4 Einschübe für 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke vorhanden sind.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am oberen Rand der Gehäusevorderseite befindet sich das I/O-Panel, das zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, einen Mikrofoneingang, einen Kopfhöhrerausgang, einen E-Sata Anschluss, den Power- und Resetschalter beinhaltet. Desweiteren sind dort eine Power-und HDD-LED, die rot leuchten, angebracht.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der linken Seitenwand befindet sich ein lackierter "HAF +"-Schriftzug. Dort kann ein 120 mm oder 140 mm Lüfter installiert werden. Die linke Gehäusewand wird mit zwei Rändelschrauben befestigt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rechte Gehäusewand ist schlicht ohne Details in Schwarz gehalten wurden. Diese Gehäuseseite wird mit zwei normalen Schrauben befestigt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Deckel des Gehäuses über dem Panel befindet sich eine Ablagemöglichkeit, z.B. für  Handys, MP3-Player o.ä. Dahinter befindet sich ein Meshgitter, dort können entweder ein 200 mm Lüfter oder 2x 120 mm Lüfter eingebaut werden.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Rückseite des Gehäuses befinden sich drei Gummiöffnungen für eine Wasserkühlung. Zwei Löcher haben einen Durchmesser von 2,7 cm. Das dritte Loch hat einen Durchmesser von 2 cm. Zudem gibt es sieben Erweiterungslots + einen Erweiterungsslot, der senkrecht angebracht ist.
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus steht auf 4 Plastikfüßen, die  1,5 cm hoch sind und dem Gehäuse eine gute Stabilität verleihen. Am unteren Teil des Gehäuses befindet sich ein Staubfilter des Netzteils. Dieser kann leicht entnommen werden.​ 
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frontblende lässt sich durch das Lösen von 6 Klammern komplett entfernen. Oben sieht man die Platine mit den Anschlüssen von dem Panel. Im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses wird der große 200 mm Lüfter sichtbar, der optional durch zwei 120 mm Lüfter ersetzt werden kann.​ ​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Innen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse ist im Innenraum schwarz lackiert. Im oberen rechten Teil  sieht man die vier Schnellverschlüsse für die 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke.  Darunter befindet sich ein Festplattenkäfig, in dem vier 3,5 Zoll  Festplatten eingeschoben werden können. Desweiteren besteht die  Möglichkeit den mittleren Käfig um 90° nach Innen zu drehen. Der untere  Käfig fasst zwei 3,5 Zoll Festplatten. Auf dem Boden neben dem Festplattenkäfig befindet sich ein SSD-Käfig, der zwei 2,5 Zoll Festplatten fasst. ​ 
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Heck ist von Werk aus bereits ein 120 mm Lüfter installiert, der durch  einen 140 mm Lüfter ersetzt werden könnte. Die Lüfter besitzen einen 3-Pin-Anschluss. Coolermaster hat für die Lüfter Adapterkabel von 3-Pin auf 4-Pin Molex Stecker beigelegt, so dass die Lüfter entweder am Mainboard oder am Netzteil angeschlossen werden können.  Unter dem Lüfter sieht man die drei Öffnungen für die Wasserkühlung und die 7 Erweiterungsslots.
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über dem Festplattenkäfig besteht die Möglichkeit 4 x 5,25 Zoll Geräte (Laufwerk) einzubauen. Durch einen Adapter von 5,25 Zoll auf 3,5 Zoll ist es möglich eine Festplatte im oberen Teil des Gehäuses zu verbauen. Der mittlere Festplattenkäfig lässt sich durch das Lösen von 4 Schrauben entfernen oder um 90° drehen. Durch die Schnellverschlüsse ist es in wenigen Sekunden möglich, ein 5,25 Zoll Laufwerk ein-oder auszubauen.

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Gehäuseboden rechts vom Netzteil ist eine Vorrichtung für die  Installation von 2 SSD's. Es können mithilfe der Festplattenschienen 6 x  3,5 Zoll Festplatten eingebaut werden.  ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus kann man die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verschwinden zu lassen und somit Kabelsalat verhindern. Desweitern besteht durch eine ausreichend große Öffnung im Mainboard-Tray die Möglichkeit, den CPU-Kühler ohne Ausbau des Mainboards zu installieren.​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Testsystem* ​​ 



Testystem|

 Prozessor|Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3 Ghz
Mainboard|ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3)
CPU-Kühler|Thermalright HR02-Macho
Arbeitsspeicher|G.Skill 4GB DDR3-1333 Ram
Grafikkarte|Zotac GTX 480 AMP
Netzteil|Antec High Current Gamer 620W
Festplatte| Samsung HD161 HJ 160GB
Laufwerk| LG GH22NS50
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Montage* 

Die Montage der Komponenten in dem HAF 912 Plus ist durch das große  Platzangebot im Innenraum sehr einfach. Zudem bietet das Gehäuse  Kabelmanagment, zwischen dem Mainboard Tray und der Gehäuserückwand ist ausreichend Platz, um die Kabel zu verlegen. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*CPU-Kühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für die Montage des CPU-Kühlers muss das  Mainboard nicht ausgebaut  werden. Es besteht die Möglichkeit die Backplate des CPU-Kühlers durch  das Öffnen der Seitenwand zu installieren. Der von mir eingebaute CPU-Kühler Thermalright HR02-Macho passt von der  Höhe ohne Probleme in das Gehäuse. Es können Kühler bis zu einer Höhe  von max. 17,5 cm montiert werden.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Grafikkarte*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Einbau einer Grafikkarte gestaltet sich in dem großem Midi-Tower   einfach. Ohne Ausbau des HDD-Käfigs können Grafikkarten bis 27 cm   eingebaut werden. Wenn der obere HDD-Käfig ausgebaut wird, besteht die  Möglichkeit, Grafikkarten bis zu einer Länge von 39 cm zu verbauen. Die  Grafikkarte wird mit normalen Schrauben festgeschraubt.​ 
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*HDD*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Installation der Festplatte im Coolermaster HAF  912 Plus ist sehr  einfach. Die Festplatte wird an den beiden  Längsseiten mit einer  Festplattenschiene befestigt. Die Schienen werden  ohne Schrauben an den  Festplatten montiert. Dann wird die Festplatte mit  den Schienen in den  HDD-Käfig geschoben bis die Schienen einrasten. Die  Festplatte sitzt  nun fest. Die Entkopplung der Festplatte ist leider unzureichend. Man hört die Festplatte beim Arbeiten sehr deutlich. Die Vibrationen werden dabei aber nicht auf das Gehäuse übertragen. ​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*DVD-Laufwerk* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Laufwerk wird von außen eingebaut. Für den Einbau wird der  Schnellverschluss von Close auf Open gestellt. Das Laufwerk wird dann  hinein geschoben und durch das Schließen der Schnellverschlüsse  befestigt. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Mainboard*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Im Innenraum des Gehäuses befindet sich auf dem Mainboard-Tray eine  Tabelle, die zeigt, welche Löcher für welche Mainboardgröße benötigt  werden. Die Abstandshalter werden in das Mainboard-Tray gedreht. Dann wird  das Mainboard darauf gesetzt und festgeschraubt. Bei der Montage des  ASRock P67 Pro3 traten keinerlei Probleme auf.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Netzteil* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf dem Gehäuseboden können Netzteile bis zu einer Länge von 19 cm  verbaut werden. Auf dem Boden des Gehäuses befinden sich Gumminoppen,  auf die das Netzteil gelegt wird, die Vibrationen verhindern. Das  Netzteil wird mit dem Lüfter zum Boden montiert, wo ein Luftgitter für  die Abluft vorhanden ist.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*Temperaturen*

Die Temperaturen wurden mithilfe des Programms mithilfe der Programme Prime95, Battlefield 3, 3DMark06, 3DMark11 ermittelt. Ausgelesen wurden die Temperaturen mit CoreTemp und HWInfo.

Für die Temperaturmessung wurden die Gehäuselüfter auf die 100% gestellt und der Grafikkartenlüfter wurde auf 55% festgesetzt. Der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers lief einmal mit der maximalen und der niedrigsten U/min. 

Für das Messen der min. CPU Temperatur wurde die CPU 30 min im Idle gelassen. Um die max. Temperatur der CPU zu messen, habe ich die CPU 30 min in Prime belastet. Danach habe wurde die CPU noch für 30 min in Battlefield 3, sowie mehreren Durchläufen in den Benchmarks 3DMark06 und 3DMark11 belastet. Die maximalen Werte wurden notiert und durch die Anzahl geteilt.
Ähnlich lief es bei dem Messen der Temperaturen der Grafikkarte. Die min. Temperatur der GPU wurde nach 30 min im Idle gemessen. Für das Messen der maximalen Temperaturen wurde die Grafikkarte für 30 min in Battlefield 3 belastet und durchlief danach noch mehrere Durchläufe in 3D-Mark06 und 3D-Mark11. Die maximalen Temperaturen wurden notiert und durch die Anzahl geteilt. 

Die Zimmertemperatur betrug während der Messungen 20°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Name High Air Flow macht dem Gehäuse alle Ehre. Die Temperaturen sind sowohl im Idle, als auch unter Last sehr niedrig. Der große 200 mm Lüfter hält die Festplatte und die Grafikkarte auf niedrigen Temperaturen. Der 120 mm Lüfter im Heck zieht die warme Luft der CPU aus dem Gehäuse. Durch diese Anordnung der Lüfter entsteht ein perfekter Airflow, der sich in den Temperaturen sehen lässt.​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*

Da ich keine Geräte zur Messung der Lautstärke habe, muss ich meinen eigenen Eindruck über die Lautstärke schreiben.

Der 200 mm Lüfter läuft mit einer Drehzahl von maximal 700 U/min . Der 120 mm Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses läuft mit max. 1100 U/min. Wenn beide Lüfter auf den genannten Umdrehungen laufen sind diese deutlich zu hören. Sind die Lüfter aber auf 550 U/min und 850 U/min gedrosselt, so sind diese kaum hörbar. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*
*Pro*

Lieferumfang
einfache Laufwerksinstallation
Platzangebot
P/L
Lüfter gedrosselt leise
einfacher Hardwareeinbau
Verarbeitung
Kabelmanagment
überlange Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler möglich
Belüftungskonzept
Einbaumöglichkeit für SSD's
Staubfilter
 
*Contra*

Kein USB 3.0
nur 2 Lüfter im Lieferumfang
Lautstärke bei ungedrosselten Lüftern

Das Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus ist ein klasse Gehäuse. Es bietet dem Käufer für knapp 75€ ein sehr gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse mit einem großem Platzangebot und sehr guten Temperaturen, sowie zwei Lüftern. Dabei sollte angemerkt werden, dass diese ungedrosselt laut sind und von dem Käufer über eine Lüftersteuerung gesteuert werden sollten. Ein weiterer negativer Punkt ist die Nichtunterstützung von USB 3.0. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## Colonia (12. Februar 2012)

Thema ist online. 

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## facehugger (13. Februar 2012)

Schöner Test Ich bin eh ein Fan von Coolermaster (besitze ja selbst das HAF932) Wenn man besonders hitzige HW verbaut oder oc betreiben möchte, kann es sich lohnen diesen Luffi:


Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
zusätzlich in den Deckel zu pflanzen... was dem ganzen die Krone aufsetzen würde, wäre mMn ein Seitenfenster Hmmm, Fotos wären natürlich noch schön.

Gruß


----------



## Braineater (13. Februar 2012)

Hast du Bilder im Review? Falls ja seh ich keine  Und falls nein wünsche ich welche


----------



## Colonia (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute, 
danke für eure Meinung. 
Zu den Bildern: Ich sehe die Bilder. Ich habe auch ein anderes Forumsmitglied angeschrieben und gefragt ob er sie sieht. Er sieht die Bilder auch. Ich weiß leider nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.


----------



## Gonzberg (13. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe auch keine Bilder


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

Colonia schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> danke für eure Meinung.
> Zu den Bildern: Ich sehe die Bilder. Ich habe auch ein anderes Forumsmitglied angeschrieben und gefragt ob er sie sieht. Er sieht die Bilder auch. Ich weiß leider nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.



Frag mal einen Mod, wo das Problem ist, denn ich sehe auch keine Bilder.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2012)

@Bilder-Nicht-Seher: Könnt ihr den Test-Thread mal in einem anderen Browser öffnen, z. B. statt Firefox mit dem Internet Explorer?


----------



## rabensang (13. Februar 2012)

Weder mit Firefox, noch mit dem IE sind die Bilder sichtbar. Auf meinem Android-Gerät seh ich die Bilder mit der PCGHX-App nur schwarz.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich auf das Album mit den Bildern auf Deiner Pinnwand schaue, steht da "privates Album". Ich denke, da liegt der Hund begraben.  Das müsste öffentlich oder so sein.


----------



## Colonia (13. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf das Album mit den Bildern auf Deiner Pinnwand schaue, steht da "privates Album". Ich denke, da liegt der Hund begraben.  Das müsste öffentlich oder so sein.


 
Danke Softy. Ich habe das Album auf Privat gehabt. Jetzt ist es auf Öffentlich eingestellt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt dir Bilder jetzt sehen . Dies ist mein erstes Review, deshalb mache ich noch ein paar Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Braineater (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich seh jetzt Bilder


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Bilder-Nicht-Seher: Könnt ihr den Test-Thread mal in einem anderen Browser öffnen, z. B. statt Firefox mit dem Internet Explorer?


 
Völlig egal welcher Browser, ich sehe nichts.


----------



## Gonzberg (13. Februar 2012)

Gute Bilder, schöner Test!


----------



## DeadlyTear (13. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöner Test. Und auch schöne Bilder. 
Hab das Gehäuse selbst auch und bin auch zufrieden damit. Hab allerdings den Frontlüfter und auch den Hecklüfter gegen 3 Scythe SlipStream Modelle mit 800RPM getauscht. So ist das Gehäuse schön ruhig


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2012)

Top Test und tolle Bilder 
Das Gehäuse besteht doch nicht nur aus Stahl, oder? Da ist soch auch Kunststoff enthalten 
Inhaltsverzeichnis ist etwas verutscht im unteren Bereich 

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe die Bilder , und sehr schönes Review


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

Jetzt sehe auch ich *endlich* die Bilderchen Gut gemacht, da wirst du auch nicht ausgelacht

Gruß


----------



## Colonia (14. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Feedback 

Freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

hey also der review schaut echt gut aus, tolle arbeit 

ich hab das 922 von CM und kann auch (fast) nur positives berichten.
murksig wirds wenn du die plastik locks des laufwerkschachts abnehmen willst 
und ich hab die lüfter ausgetauscht.
sind jetzt 4 enermax apollish red drin (ecke leiser und leuchtet auch viel schöner )


----------



## Colonia (20. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> hey also der review schaut echt gut aus, tolle arbeit
> 
> ich hab das 922 von CM und kann auch (fast) nur positives berichten.
> murksig wirds wenn du die plastik locks des laufwerkschachts abnehmen willst
> ...


 
Hi Jonasf,
warum hast ud denn die Lüfter getauscht? Ich finde die Lüfter ziemlich leise, wenn sie geregelt laufen. Der hintere Lüfter stellt nur kaum was da, weshalb ich den wahrscheinlich durch einen leuchtenden Lüfter ersetzen werde.


----------

